# I have to regrill my PSB Subsonic 5



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a PSB Subsonic 5 which is still operating nicely. However, my cats were not so kind to the grill and I have to replace it. The grill frame is still intact. How do I remove the grill from the frame? Do you have any suggested products that are safe to use? What product can I use to "glue" the new fabric to the frame?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it worth checking with PSB to see if they have a replacement in stock? If so it might be easier/less frustrating than redoing it yourself, unless you want to go the DIY route of course.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

theJman said:


> Is it worth checking with PSB to see if they have a replacement in stock? If so it might be easier/less frustrating than redoing it yourself, unless you want to go the DIY route of course.


 I can check with them but I have my doubts. This unit is old now... Here are the pics of the grill;


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The damage isn't as bad as I was envisioning. I was thinking it looked like a typical scratching post, shredded to bits.

With glue the best way to remove something is to use heat. A hair dryer would suffice, but if you have a heat gun that's going to be even better. It's likely to be a slow and tedious process though.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to call PSB today to see if the have any in stock and the price of it before deciding whether I regrill it myself.


----------

